# Pain Advice



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone:This past week has to be one of the most painful weeks I have endured over the past couple of years, combined with the fatigue I feel like someone ran me over.I have it in my shoulders, neck, hips and pit of my stomach. I had my husband massage my shoulders the other day and now I have a 2 inch bruise on my shoulder. Has anyone had that after being massaged?The doctor gave me some naproxen (anti-inflammatory) to take. It seems to help a little. I have some percodan (from a few years ago), but I hesitate to use the narcotic. My stomach gets a little wonky when I take this stuff. I also start to sweat and get dizzy. It does take the pain away, but is it worth it.I 've been doing stretching exercises and taking warm baths. This helps a bit.Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can deal with this pain?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by weener:*Hi everyone:This past week has to be one of the most painful weeks I have endured over the past couple of years, combined with the fatigue I feel like someone ran me over.I have it in my shoulders, neck, hips and pit of my stomach. I had my husband massage my shoulders the other day and now I have a 2 inch bruise on my shoulder. Has anyone had that after being massaged?The doctor gave me some naproxen (anti-inflammatory) to take. It seems to help a little. I have some percodan (from a few years ago), but I hesitate to use the narcotic. My stomach gets a little wonky when I take this stuff. I also start to sweat and get dizzy. It does take the pain away, but is it worth it.I 've been doing stretching exercises and taking warm baths. This helps a bit.Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can deal with this pain? *


Gosh, Weener, I am so sorry you are having so much trouble. Anything different going on to cause it? I ask this because we recently moved to another town and no matter how careful I was, it is still very stressful to move and the move just zonked me. My energy was the worst it had ever been in the 2 years that I've been diagnosed. Did you over do cleaning? exercise? Sometimes I have to backtrack and figure out what I may have done to overdo. Last week I felt so good I decided to do all the baseboards in the house and then vacuumed. WRONG!!! I payed for it the next day and was dying.I am currently taking a supplement called MSM, which is sulfer, and our bodies just don't make enough. I started taking it in October and within a week noticed a humongous difference in my energy. It helps with so many different things in the body. It brought me back from the dead needless to say. It doesn't work for everyone, though. I even got my husband on it and it helped him alot for energy. It helps with the immune system. Anyway, that's my 2 cents.I hope you start feeling better. And, no, I've never bruised before from a massage. Are you currently taking vitamins out of curiousity? Vitamin C and K might be of some help. But don't ever take separate vitamins without taking a multi with them. Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne:Thank you for responding to my post. I also just moved to a new place. I am out in the country and I know I am a little stressed over the move and starting all over again. I miss my friends at my old place. My husband and I did the move ourselves with help from my brothers.It was a stressful move from day 1. Our move almost didn't happen (because the people who bought our place didn't have their finances in order) and then the lawyer who had the key to our new place thought we were jerking him around and left the registry office with the house key to my new place. By 7:00 p.m. on moving day I finally got the key. To make a long story short, I got into the house and was unloading the truck until midnite. We had to finish the unloading the next day. Too exhausted.Then I had to deal with the store that I bought my stove and fridge from. They didn't deliver my appliances until the following week and when they did they sent the wrong ones. Over the past 3 weeks I've been on the phone with them every other day trying to straigthen things out. Since they already have my money. Finally last Thursday, I talked to the manager of the store and I lost my cool and started to scream at him. Not necessarily the right thing to do, but I was fed up. I started to shake and I noticed the next day I started to really not feel well. Up til then the fibro was manageable.I'm the type of person who does more when I'm feeling better. Then I end up paying for it. I felt good yesterday morning when I got up, did some housework and by afternoon I was bagged. The pain and stiffness seems to be in my neck, radiating to my shoulders and down to my elbows. Tilting my head backwards is almost impossible. I also have severe fatigue and difficulty breathing. My chest seems very tight right now. I find that when I don't get a reprieve from the pain, I start to get depressed. I keep on worrying that it might be something more serious. I'm seeing a new doctor on Monday for a physical and hopefully he can help me.In the meantime, I'm going for a chiropratic adjustment today and I will check out the vitamins and supplements that you suggested. Is MSM magnesium. And why do I have to take a multivitamin with the other vitamins? I also picked up a book the other day called "Chronic Muscle Pain" all about fibro, giving its history and exercises, etc. Anyways, thanks for letting me share this with you. I'll talk to you later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2000)

Hey weener, sorry you are not feeling well.







You have been so busy and under alot of stress lately, that is bound to affect your health. If it is possible to get a couple of good rest days in, hopefully that would help a bunch. I'll be thinking of ya. I'm like you, when I feel awful for long it starts to mess with my brain and depression sets in big time. My Celexa is finally kicking in for some good. My thoughts are getting more positive. Hope yours can too with some rest. Hang in there. Dee Dee


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2000)

Weener, MSM is methylsulfonylmethane--WOW!It is a nutritional form of biological sulfur, the third largest ingredient found in the human body. It's completely safe and non-toxic. If you look it up on your search engine as methylsulfonylmethane, you will come up with quite a bit info. In the 3 months I have been on it, it helped my energy immediately. I felt yucky the first few days which can happen as it is ridding your body of toxins which we all have. Other things it has helped with: taken 90% of TMJ pain away, adult onset acne is gone that I could not get rid of, boney spur on the side of my thumb that hurt really bad is completely gone and bone spur on bottom of foot is going away and I can walk barefoot again! Also, I havealways suffered with horrible mouth sores (canker sores). When I started taking large amts of Vit C, they didn't come quite as often but I was still getting them. Well, the MSM helps with the immune system and I haven't had a mouth sore in 2 1/2 months! The pain is not as bad since my energy is so much better. I have actually been painting the house! This is no cure but the MSM has really brought me back from the dead and I can do day to day stuff again and feel halfway normal. It doesn't help everyone but hey, it's worth a shot, right? If you try it, be sure not to get a no-name type brand as it may not be pure MSM.From what I have read, you don't want to take separate vitamins alone by themselves as it can rob you of all your other vitamins. Did that make sense? I take a multi, Vit C, B-100 complex, Vit E, magnesium, Calcium/Magnesium, PB8 acidophilus and MSM.It sounds like you truly need to take a few days hiatus (spelling?). No matter how good you feel first thing, you need to rest your body a few days. The move has wrecked you as it wrecked me, it sounds like.Hope this helps. Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

A big thank you to everyone for your support. I need it right now. I know that I will overcome this bout of fm. I just wish it would hurry up. I came back from the chiropractor this evening and he mentioned something interesting to me. I know that he is not a medical doctor, but he said that based on my symptoms and rash on my cheeks that I should be checked for lupus or some other rheumatic conditions. He said that I owe it to myself to have these tests done. I've never had these tests done. What's involved? Lynne, I did buy some MSM and vitamin C today. Couldn't get the vitamin "K', the pharmacist said that I would have to go to the hospital and get it in the form of a shot. Well I must go to bed now, just thought I'd let you know how things are coming along.


----------

